# Dancing



## IronMaster (Oct 14, 2016)

Does anybody dance? I do some old time dances like Flat foot, Buck, Cakewalk. I dance Cakewalk and Flatfoot. It is a good way to kill time. So if anybody does dance what type of dances do you do?


----------



## todd (Oct 14, 2016)

mostly just when im drinking alcohol.


----------



## landpirate (Oct 14, 2016)

I've got some mates who do Morris dancing, do you have that in the US?

This kind of thing


----------



## todd (Oct 14, 2016)

like the irish groups all dancing the same?


----------



## Mankini (Oct 14, 2016)

landpirate said:


> I've got some mates who do Morris dancing, do you have that in the US?
> 
> This kind of thing




SO awesome!!


----------



## Mankini (Oct 14, 2016)

"You can dance if you want to." -men without hats


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Oct 14, 2016)

Pants-off Dance-off, anyone?


----------



## todd (Oct 14, 2016)

omg I can swim AND dance now!!


----------



## Art101 (Oct 14, 2016)

I try to dance I look MC Hammer on crack humpty.Seriously I flail about like a gooney bird trying to take off.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Oct 14, 2016)

Kinda off-topic, but I figured people here would know. 

Anyone knows the name of the dance where you tap your feet against each other's, like... inside, inside, outside, outside, repeat...

Thats the one dance im trying to be good at


----------

